
This Nordic Tech Company’s Onboarding Secret? Cinnamon Buns - greifswalder
https://www.fastcompany.com/40498017/this-nordic-tech-companys-onboarding-secret-cinnamon-buns
======
greifswalder
Found this response to the piece on Twitter: "Sure, they're Finnish, but I
think starting a new job with a cinnamon bun could really take off in the
States. Or maybe with a hot soft pretzel."

What do you think would be the American equivalent of a cinnamon bun?

